# Vulcan XH558 to the skies test flight



## trackend (May 26, 2008)

AVRO Vulcan XH558 has completed its initial test flight marking many years of work and fund raising to get this plane airborne once again. 
The cost of reaching this point has been around 11 million pounds with items such as the titanium exhaust nozzles running at £20,000 each and only very limited life it will be a major exercise to see if (a) she gets her certificate and (b) she is kept flying. 
Fingers crossed the first public fly past if all goes well will be at Bigginhill airshow in June.
http://www.tvoc.co.uk/imagegallery/gallery/Flight_Testing/Take Off For RAF Conningsby.wmv


----------



## evangilder (May 26, 2008)

Oh MAN! I would love to see that fly again. I got chances to take photos of that many years ago (when I used _film_!). Good to see that they are keeping with the effort to make it fly again.


----------



## Haztoys (May 26, 2008)

Killer ...Thanks ....

Is the there any Vulcan's in the states..???

Man that would be like a B-52 flying in private hands...


----------



## trackend (May 26, 2008)

I am planning to go to Bigginhill this year so if she is there I shall take a few snaps, I may even fire up the camcorder and at least try to capture those Olympus engines roaring again.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2008)

Excellent news. Would love to see one fly (being to young to remember when they last flew). Anywhere there is a rundown of her appearances this year? Should be going to Leuchars again this year (runway has been repaired) so was wondering if she will make an appearance or is it only Bigginhill?

EDIT: no word on the site that she will be appearing so will say she isn't - only Bigginhill this year?


----------



## Zeigland (Jul 5, 2008)

She flys again

BBC - Lincolnshire - Places - RAF Waddington

i'm going tomorrow 6/7/2008


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 5, 2008)

Haztoys said:


> Killer ...Thanks ....
> 
> Is the there any Vulcan's in the states..???
> 
> Man that would be like a B-52 flying in private hands...


I believe there is one static at SAC in Omaha


----------

